# Tar spots - argh



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So my wife has a white (yes white) S3. It does 250 miles a week and I have the pleasure if cleaning it every other week  the car is full of tar spots and just seems to be getting worse. I have a snow foam lance and usually use that first, but don't know if I need a more hardcore snow foam, I am using a ph neutral one.

Any help, suggestions, advice would be appreciated.

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Clay bar is your friend


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

The best stuff I have found is squirt on AutoGlym Tar Remover pre snow foam. PH neutral snow foam won't touch tar. I fact none really do. Autoglym is still the best stuff around I feel just squirt it on the lower half of your car body and let it work for a few mins then snow foam the car. That should remove 80% of the deposits. You can then squirt the car again and gently wipe with a microfibre cloth. That should get most of it. I usually snow foam the car again and then decide if I need to clay bar the car.

As good as a clay bar is I try not to drag a bar across the surface when I don't have too. So try chemical method first then hit with the clay bar if required. You can try tardis film remover too that's very good stuff if used in spray form. But it's harder to get hold of. Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

I used Meguiars paint cleaner and then clay....  Have fun!


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

WD40 works a treat apparently. Never tried it myself.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Petrol is just as good, but anything that removes Tar will remove Wax, so will require polish/Wax again on that area.
Hoggy.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Iron x


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> Iron x


It's awesome for stubborn deposits on alloy wheels too


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Iron x will not remove tar the same company make a product called tar x


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Works for me.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

bigsyd said:


> Iron x will not remove tar the same company make a product called tar x


Yeah your spot on the original iron x is just for removing iron deposits and won't shift tar. However there have been a few companies now which seem to have added tar remover to their mix up. Rather confusingly they called themselves similar names. They are out there but not the original. I still use AG tar remover or Tardis and original Iron-X. I have not tried the the makes which combine the two. Have seen videos and it seems to work though.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Trix - from car pro, removes tar and iron. I noticed on my fiancé car (also white) little yellow deposits too, which I believe is the iron rusting on the surface. So I would recommend Trix, spray on - leave for 5 mins - wash off. Does the job well.

If you haven't already see www.cleanyourcar.co.uk it's a superb website, I use it a lot.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Unless your car has been painted with Dulux, white spirit is as good and cheaper than all these wonder one use products.

Sure it will remove any wax/sealant protection you've applied - but so will all these other tar removal products mentioned. Wash, white spirit, wash and re-protect. Simple eh!

Dave


----------



## DanEE (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Many thanks for your help.

Have no idea what the weather is like this weekend, plus there is rugby and F1 on, so it might have to wait till next weekend.

Damn white car, oh well it does go when u put your foot down


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Tardis is the poodles privates of tar remover !!


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Autosmart tardis is best.... £20 gets you 5 liters and really works.... Highly rated by most detailers.

You can buy from a local rep... Even being joe public


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Methylated spirits has always worked for me. Small dab on a clean reg and worked over the tar lifts it fine. Be sparing with it though, you dont want to be rubbing into the lacquer. It also does the same as Petrol like Hoggy pointed out, it will remove all the wax and sealants in that area so will need waxing again!


----------

